# Pedders Pics Before and After



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is this weekends project. Parts list, 05 GTO, Pedders springs, and an Aussie. I have to thank Rhetts Automotive for getting the springs that I wanted I had a hard time getting them anywhere else. Thanks a million Rhett. Anyways we had them on in about 2hrs. The ride is great much better than stock, not rough at all.The springs changed the handling of the car drasticely. The drop is 1' fr 1'1/4 Rear. No rubbing on the 18s, but VERY close. I might roll the 1/4s just to make myself feel better. Check out the pics guys tell me what ya think.:cheers


----------



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

More pics.


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Looks nice. What was the hardest part of the install?


----------



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

Nothing hard at all. As long as you are comfortable using a spring compresser.


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Cool. What size tires you using.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

What all parts did you use? Of course springs, but what else?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

Rickgto... The tires are 225-40-18s..Anything wider would rub. Oh yeah I forgot to tell you guys NO MORE WHEEL HOP... Time to do some serious BURN OUTS. I'll bring the video cam.


----------

